# Setup question



## timatkn (Oct 1, 2010)

I have a TIVO Roamio connected to Verizon home internet wirelessly and the TIVO stream connected to the Verizon router by Ethernet. 

Upon first set up everything works flawlessly, better than my previous internet provider. Works for a few days then eventually we will get a message to the affect “cannot stream”. If I reset everything it works again for a short period of time but eventually the same message comes up.

When I look at the instructions it states the TIVO and the stream need to be connected to internet by Ethernet. With my new situation that is impossible. If that is the issue why does it work so well to start? Any way around this or anyone have an issue like this?

If I upgrade to a Bolt or Edge will I be able to stream without Ethernet?

Thanks


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

timatkn said:


> If I upgrade to a Bolt or Edge will I be able to stream without Ethernet?


I think so. This goes into more detail. In any case, Bolt and Edge do not need the Stream box like your Roamio, so it would no longer be used. The caveat is the device you're watching on must also be on your home network, apparently.








TiVo Support Center


Get instant answers to common questions and learn to experience the most from TiVo products.




tivoidp.tivo.com


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

timatkn said:


> I have a TIVO Roamio connected to Verizon home internet wirelessly and the TIVO stream connected to the Verizon router by Ethernet.


Are tuning OTA or digital cable (w CableCARD)? 

Is there a coax outlet at the DVR location?

What router are you using for your home network? How is it linked to your FiOS ONT for its Internet WAN connection?

(Basically, I’m wondering if MoCA wouldn’t be an alternative approach to eliminate the wireless link.)


----------



## timatkn (Oct 1, 2010)

I am using OTA. I don’t have cable nor internet through cable

My internet is wireless from Verizon. I live in an area where we get great 5GUW so I switched from Cable to Verizon 5G home internet. They give you a Gateway router, you find the best location in your home to get their wireless service, then it repeats it throughout the house. My speeds are faster more reliable and I not longer have a limit. 

There is coax cable hookup near the TIVO. Can you still do MoCA?

It’s weird…everything works great, then it’s almost like TIVO figures out I am not connected by Ethernet and the stream stops working.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

timatkn said:


> There is coax cable hookup near the TIVO. Can you still do MoCA?


Possibly. Having coax at the DVR location was supposed to be the clinching element, but that was when I assumed you had Verizon FiOS. The new question is whether you also have a coax outlet near your router location, or at a location which could be an acceptable router location?

If the locations have coax, you should be able to leverage MoCA to establish a wired connection for the TiVo, improving the stability of its connection and throughput and getting the TiVo traffic off the wireless spectrum. Sounds like you'd need to add a couple MoCA adapters to make it happen:

A MoCA adapter at the router location, to bridge between a LAN port on the router and your coax;
And given that you're tuning OTA with a Roamio, you must have a 4-tuner Roamio ... which lacks any built-in MoCA functionality; so, you'd need a MoCA adapter at the Roamio location to establish a MoCA network connection on its behalf.
A bit of due diligence will be necessary to make sure the two locations' coax outlets interconnect, either through a MoCA-compatible whole home coax tree ... or simply by using a F-81 coax barrel connector to join the runs to each room into a single isolated direct-connect line.


----------



## timatkn (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks so much for taking the time to trouble shoot. Unfortunately I don‘t have a cable line/outlet anywhere near my modem.

I might set up my stream to reset every few days. That seems to allow my wireless set up to work or maybe I’ll buy a Edge or Bolt for the main room.

T


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

timatkn said:


> Thanks so much for taking the time to trouble shoot. Unfortunately I don‘t have a cable line/outlet anywhere near my modem.
> 
> I might set up my stream to reset every few days. That seems to allow my wireless set up to work or maybe I’ll buy a Edge or Bolt for the main room.


Yeah, that'll hinder the ability to do MoCA. 

Re: upgrading to BOLT or EDGE ... you might first look into whether you could improve the Roamio's wireless throughput/reliability by using a wireless bridge at the Roamio to supplant the Roamio's built-in wireless connection; the 4-tuner Roamio has a bad reputation on that front. (The Roamio would be Ethernet-connected to the wireless bridge and configured for an Ethernet connection; it wouldn't be aware that its traffic is actually happening over Wi-Fi.) You'll surely be able to attain a better wireless connection this way, and at lesser expense.

Suggestions for a wireless bridge can be found searching @JoeKustra's old posts, or reply if you'd like further assistance on that front.


----------

